# Ok What Is Velo???



## BikerBamBam (Apr 18, 2006)

ok im new to road bikeing but not new to biking, i mountain bike quite a bit and i have never heard this term before. but i keep comming across it in all my road bike searchs. so what does VELO mean? is it in refering to a person, or a term? or what?
thanks


----------



## FTF (Aug 5, 2003)

Velo is bicycle in french...


----------



## BikerBamBam (Apr 18, 2006)

*oooooohhhhhhh*

well dont i feel like a dumb a$$


----------



## real stonie (Mar 30, 2006)

http://www.lvvelo.org/


----------



## Howzitbroke (Jun 1, 2005)

Velo is also a Latin root for speed, rapid, or swift and early bikes were called Velocipedes. (Speed-Foot) and the earliest bikes did not have pedals you scooted your feet on the ground to build speed. Velodrome is a combo of the Latin Velo and Drome which is from the Greek word dromos which means "running course" . Yeah I know, hey thanks Cliffy.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Howzitbroke said:


> Velo is also a Latin root for speed, rapid, or swift and early bikes were called Velocipedes. (Speed-Foot) and the earliest bikes did not have pedals you scooted your feet on the ground to build speed.


Hey, I've been riding since the early 60's, and I still do that. Is there some kind of better way?


----------



## Becky Thatcher (Jan 4, 2006)

*Wow.*



Howzitbroke said:


> Velo is also a Latin root for speed, rapid, or swift and early bikes were called Velocipedes. (Speed-Foot) and the earliest bikes did not have pedals you scooted your feet on the ground to build speed. Velodrome is a combo of the Latin Velo and Drome which is from the Greek word dromos which means "running course" .


Gee Mr. Clavin, you sure are smart!


----------



## Phaseshift (Mar 21, 2012)

I was wondering what it meant! haha thank you! I know this is an old thread but I had to give thanks


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

Funny you post that, as a team mate of mine ask me the same question today after a training ride. I guess there are a few local teams with deVelo in their name


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Zombie thread!!!!!! Kill the walker with a shovel to the head!!!


----------



## Phaseshift (Mar 21, 2012)

spade2you said:


> Zombie thread!!!!!! Kill the walker with a shovel to the head!!!


LOVE LOVE LOVE the WALKING DEAD!!


----------



## Fantino (Jul 30, 2008)

zom·bie (ˈzämbē) noun

1. a corpse said to be revived by witchcraft, especially in certain African and Caribbean religions.
-informal a person who is or appears lifeless, apathetic, or completely unresponsive to their surroundings.
-a computer controlled by another person without the owner’s knowledge and used for sending spam or other illegal or illicit activities. 

2. a cocktail consisting of several kinds of rum, liqueur, and fruit juice.

I'll take "two" please


----------



## BigTex_BMC (Dec 30, 2011)

You could have googled it.


----------



## Dumbod (Dec 31, 2004)

Why would anybody revive a thread from 6 years ago?

More importantly, why would anybody be looking at threads from 6 years ago?


----------

